# Window pane replacement help



## dgbehrends (May 4, 2008)

Hi and thanks for reading,
My house has enerpro double pane windows. They were put in either in late 2003 or early 2004 when the house was built. I bought the house in the fall of 2007. When I moved in one of the windows had a cloudiness in the window. I contacted the builder who said it was still under warrenty and gave me enerpro's contact information. Hal's millwork out of Minneapolis. They came out to replace the window once but brought the wrong sized window. Measure twice cut once comes to mind. I guess they only measured once. For the next 9 months they have not returned my phone calls about getting this window replaced. I'm very frustrated and will most likely need to install it myself. Now to my questions:
Are there any good guides out there for removing and installing double pain windows or can someone explain to me the procedure? The vinyl frames still look new so all I need to replace is the pane. Do I need any special tools? At this point I would prefer not to deal with enerpro at all, so can I go with any type/manufacturer of window pane? I suppose it has to be double pane and not triple.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

keep calling tell them your to sue :thumbsup:


----------



## dgbehrends (May 4, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> keep calling tell them your to sue :thumbsup:


I've already told them that if they didn't call me back I would report them to the BBB. I guess they weren't too worried about that. I'm not big on making threats or getting lawyers involved though.:thumbdown:


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

you could just pull the sash out and bring it to a local glass company


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

I would try to contact enerpro as well. If Hal's Millwork is having problems or even out of business, Enerpro may have another contractor nearby that can help you. If not, and the window tilts is, it is really easy to remove and you can take it to a glass company. Tilt the wildow down to 90 degrees, then lift up on either side to release it from the balance. Then you can place a piece of foam board, plywood, or cardboard into the opening during repair. If not, then it is a bit harder to remove the fixed pane of glass, and would really be best to be done by a glass company as you have to remove the glazing bead (preferrably without destrying it so that it can be reused) , then the IGU (the glass pack) wich is best done with a deglazing tool to avoid breaking the glass. 
Since they are still under warranty, I would go with the Enerpro route first if possible.

EDIT: Just searched and found out that Hal's IS the manufacturer for Enerpro windows, so if they are not returning phone calls, I guess that is not an option.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Not sure why they got it wrong the first time. Most manufacturers put stickers on each sash with all the details for that sash, when made, dimensions, type glass, grids, etc. Some cheapy manufacturers don't do that, not sure what yours are. If you can't get satisfaction from the installer, go directly to the manufacturer. Glass is usually guaranteed for at least 10 yrs for the problem you have, failed seal. Most are 20 yrs to life. Which is what some manufacturers should get for their cheap products.


----------



## dgbehrends (May 4, 2008)

I should mention that these are crank out casement windows. I believe that Wrangler is correct. My googling also led me to believe that Hal's is both the manufacturer and installer. What they brought last time was just the glass pack (which I was calling the window pane). So it would be a matter of replacing the glass back in a vinyl window. It sounds like a would need a special tool and that it might take a skilled hand to avoid destroying the gasket. The builder gave me the warranty certificate and they have a 10 year warranty, assuming Hal's stays in business, which given the current economic environment is a big question mark. My opinion of these windows is not very high.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

there's an old saying ''The squeaky wheel gets the grease''You paid for a warranty you shouldnt give up so easy.Call,Email Write make a real pest of yourself find out who owns these companies contact them direct if you can.But if your not going to do that just call a local glass company thats been around a long time and have them fix it for you :thumbsup:

if i install a widow and its defective my window manufacture sends me a whole new sash


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

if you are going to replace it yourself check out this guide and the accompanying podcast..
http://www.handyguyspodcast.com/32/episode-7-broken-glass
Good luck and let us know how you make out.


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

Try discussing it with the builder. The builder should be doing the legwork on this.

If no resolution definitely follow up with BBB. Do any of your local news stations have a consumer guy that does stories about local consumer issues with businesses? Having a news crew show up usually provides incentive for a business to fix things to make the cameras go away.


----------



## dgbehrends (May 4, 2008)

*Out of Business*

It had been about 4-5 months since I had last tried calling the maker of Enerpro Windows, Hals Millwork, and this time the phone was disconnected. I called a local distributor and he confirmed that they had gone out of business. So now I'll have to have a new low-e glass pack made by a local glass company.


----------



## dgbehrends (May 4, 2008)

*Work is complete and window is as good as new*

I contacted and hired out a local glass company to replace the window. Turns out they have been doing many of the enerpro window replacements in my area. They were very reasonable and charged $140 for a 2x5 casement window pane including install,tax, everything. The window has a 20year warranty. No more fogginess, I'm as happy as a clam


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd send a bill to Hal's.


----------



## dgbehrends (May 4, 2008)

HomeSealed said:


> I'd send a bill to Hal's.


If I knew where to send it to I would. They are now out of business. Most likely they will reform as a new entity. This is a common theme in the builder community is it not?


----------



## dgbehrends (May 4, 2008)

I contacted and hired out a local glass company to replace the window. Turns out they have been doing many of the enerpro window replacements in my area. They were very reasonable and charged $140 for a 2x5 casement window pane including install,tax, everything. The window has a 20year warranty. No more fogginess, I'm as happy as a clam


----------



## fixawindow.com (Nov 15, 2009)

*New IGU in a vinyl window*

dgbehrends,

I can walk you through how to replace your insulated glass unit on your vinyl windows. There are a few questions I need answered to determine how the glass is glazed into the sash frame.

IGU's in vinyl sash frames are, for the most part, glazed with glazing tape and either a removable bead, glazing spline or a built in the sash extrusion glazing system. 

Once you figure that out, (without damaging the frame) you have to get a cut size for your new IGU. In most vinyl windows the width and height of the insulated glass unit is 7/8" to 1" over the DLO or visible glass. The OA or thickness of the IGU is typically 3/4" to 1" depending on the manufacturer. As in any quality repair job, measuring properly is 1/2 the battle. 

_If you wish to advertise on this site please contact an Administrator_


----------



## mrb (Nov 18, 2011)

dgbehrends said:


> I contacted and hired out a local glass company to replace the window. Turns out they have been doing many of the enerpro window replacements in my area. They were very reasonable and charged $140 for a 2x5 casement window pane including install,tax, everything. The window has a 20year warranty. No more fogginess, I'm as happy as a clam


Greetings,

I'm in a home in Rochester, MN as well and I have the same problem with one of my Enerpro windows. What glass company did you use to replace the glass?

Thank you


----------



## dgbehrends (May 4, 2008)

I went with Ford Metro for the glass replacement listed below. In 2010 I decided to replace every window in my house and take advantage of the potential $1500 energy credit. I had Ford Metro install windows made by Old Castle (10year warranty) and they did not exhibit much moisture last winter. (I can look up the specs if you want) I only had the glass packs replaced, as my vinyl frames will last a long long time. After the rebate, I averaged a little over over $100 per glass pack, installed. Overall I was satisfied with the product, price, and workmanship of Ford Metro, but if you have any other questions about what I had done send me a pm.


----------

